# What's your favorite curling mousse?



## civicbabe627 (Aug 18, 2008)

My hair is naturally wavy/curly, but I always straighten it and I want to try using mousse to get some curl going on again.

So I was wondering what everyone's fave mousse is?

Something that won't make my hair feel like straw and holds curl well!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 18, 2008)

check out aveda's curly hair line. its amazing.

thats what i use.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 18, 2008)

I've heard redken is good but I haven't tried it.. I'm still looking for the perfect product, lol


----------



## Domitilla (Aug 18, 2008)

I absolutely love the nivea mousse, the volumizing one or the one for curly hair. I don't see the nivea hair line on their american site, so I don't know if you can find it in the US


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 18, 2008)

I like paul mitchell's mousse but if you want soft curls and hair try a curl cream. Matrix and pureology both make great ones.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

I was actually pleasantly surprised by VO5's curling mousse.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 21, 2008)

I like Tresemme, Paul Mitchell, and Loreals studio line too. I love the Tresemme and Loreal ones the best because they also double as heat protectors when I blow dry with a diffuser if Im in a hurry!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 21, 2008)

I really love Matrix's Amplify line. Their mousse is wonderful and smells divine.

In additional it never leaves your hair stiff feeling at all.

An awesome drugstore brand mousse is Garnier Fructis's XXL Volume mousse.


----------



## Dreama (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm using Tresemme right now and I'm pretty impressed with it for now. But I'm always trying new products.


----------

